# How do I display thread images, inline?



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Lucky. I tried that tag but only to my album, here(which doesn't have the image in it since it is dynamically generated).

Thank you, Snowolf. That's what I was looking for. I've never tried one at a time. I thought it was something in the vbulletin behaviour. I was trying to avoid an image hosting site but I guess it's about that time.

Steve


----------

